# props for pathfinder 17t



## aflatsnut (Feb 12, 2010)

You will want a stern lifting prop, talk to the guys at Power Tek they have data on the 17T.

Bob
15T


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Ive got a PT SCB13 that might be perfect for you, it is nearly brand new with very low hours..

let me know if you are interested.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Got the same boat and yammi, first get a tach. I'm currently running a 3 blade 15 pitch and turning just over 5500 rpm's. I was told by Power Tech to use the SCD4 15 pitch (4 blade stern lift prop), I was wanting a better hole shot.


----------



## sjd0004 (Mar 7, 2010)

thats great info but what do yall know about cleaver props other than they look cool. Also what kind of speed are you getting out of your rig swaddict?


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

> thats great info but what do yall know about cleaver props other than they look cool. Also what kind of speed are you getting out of your rig swaddict?


Do not know mph for sure, guessing low to mid 30's.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I had a 2000 17T with a 1998 60 2 smoke Yamaha. 5700 RPM @ 37.2MPH (GPS) WOT with 2 people, 3/4 tank, 17 gallons max tank size, and gear (light load). The boat had ok hole shot for me, but I used my tabs and trim. I cruised 23-25 at 3500-3800 RPM or 27-29 at 4500-4800 RPM. The prop was a 3 blade stainless steel Turbo brand of prop Y13 1/4 x 15 (http://www.turbo-props.com/), 13-1/4 is the diameter in inches (which is correct for the Yamaha 60 2-stroke), and 15 is the pitch in inches.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Props are one of those things that everyone wonders about (as in would x or y be improved by one prop or another...).  Here's a pretty good rule of thumb for anyone going that route.  You can gain one advantage but it always means giving up another.  In other words you can have a great hole shot, but you'll give up top end... or you can have the best top end but it will come at the expense of hole shot (that's particularly true with four blade as opposed to three blade props...).  For my old Maverick I chose a three blade because I'm much more interested in top end than hole shot (and that top end directly translates to a tiny bit better fuel economy at cruising speeds and I have to run some distances most days).  If I needed the hole shot I'd have gone with a four blade knowing it would have meant 1 to 3 miles and hour less on the top end of things...

The hard part is to reach a good balance between hole shot and top end... it's different for every boat and how it's loaded.

By the way, cleavers are racing props designed to allow a strong motor to rev as high as possible with the smallest amount of prop in the water at speed. Not much use for them in ordinary applications that I know of.


----------

